
DHS compiled intelligence reports on journalists who published leaked documents - jbegley
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/dhs-compiled-intelligence-reports-on-journalists-who-published-leaked-documents/2020/07/30/5be5ec9e-d25b-11ea-9038-af089b63ac21_story.html
======
bradknowles
Non-paywall version: [http://archive.today/UJuvj](http://archive.today/UJuvj)

